# Nokia's First Device running Windows Phone OS caught on video



## orionindia (Jun 23, 2011)

The story goes like this, Nokia's CEO - Stephen Elop asked the crowd to turn off their cameras and recording devices as he wanted to show them something really confidential. He wanted to show this confidential stuff because he wanted them to know that the company is heading under his command (he thinks up and we think down).

You can read the complete post here.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 24, 2011)

ExkluzÃ*v: titkos videÃ³n az elsÅ‘ windows-os Nokia

check this website for the full 21 minute video.

now i have just one question, if they are going to release it soon after n9 , why would anybody in the right mind buy n9?

whatever little chance n9 had is dead!

OT: i like the way elop gives his speech


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jun 24, 2011)

I am very happy to know that nokia take windows phone os.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2011)

I saw yesterday that one more meego phone is going to relese with qwerty keypad...

Whats nokia doing???

I hope they clear the air quickly...

And in another news nokia is outsourcing symbian work to accenture...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 24, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> I saw yesterday that one more meego phone is going to relese with qwerty keypad...
> 
> Whats nokia doing???
> 
> ...



was it the nokia  n950?
it is developer only and not for sale


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2011)

ok why developers need a meego phone and not WP7 phone...


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yuppp, Symbian is coming to Accenture.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 24, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> ok why developers need a meego phone and not WP7 phone...



N9 is for customers. N950 is for developers. Both are powered by the MeeGo platform.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ExkluzÃ*v: titkos videÃ³n az elsÅ‘ windows-os Nokia
> 
> check this website for the full 21 minute video.
> 
> OT: i like the way elop gives his speech



What an retard he is. "OMG this is confidential". 



> now i have just one question, if they are going to release it soon after n9 , why would anybody in the right mind buy n9?
> 
> whatever little chance n9 had is dead!


Because Elop is a Microsoft Trojan Horse who is bent to kick on the MS platform which has been pwnt by iOS and Android, and would have been by MeeGo as well,  and he is there to use Nokia to give life to it. Nothing else.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> ok why developers need a meego phone and not WP7 phone...



Only Nokia has abandoned MeeGo. Intel is still pushing MeeGo and I think they have pulled LG and few other makers. N950 will serve as a developer phone and will be distributed by Intel/Nokia for those who develop applications for MeeGo. So, do not mix the two platforms.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 24, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> What an retard he is. "OMG this is confidential".
> 
> 
> Because Elop is a Microsoft Trojan Horse who is bent to kick on the MS platform which has been pwnt by iOS and Android, and would have been by MeeGo as well,  and he is there to use Nokia to give life to it. Nothing else.



LFC you need to tone down your bias.. It amazes me , how blindly you are anti microsoft


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 24, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> LFC you need to tone down your bias.. It amazes me , how blindly you are anti microsoft



Er Anti-Microsoft? Bias? 
Argue with facts mate, not with accusations.

The points are these:
1. MeeGo was a Nokia-Intel initiative and while it was delayed, etc., and it was thought not to be ready, but the N9 has proven it to be more than up for it.
2. Nokia chose WP7 which while previously got some favourable reviews, but it struggled in sales.
3. WP7 was or is no more ready than MeeGo at any point.
4. WP7 had no significant market or application advantage over MeeGo.
5. Elop is an ex-Microsoft employee.
6. MeeGo was thrown out of favour before even a chance was given to it and Elop could clearly see the status unlike the tech bloggers.
7. Nokia + WP7 only support only ONE platform, while MeeGo has far more punch to it.
8. Nokia had invested a LOT and had a developer Ecosystem with Qt all of which was abandoned.

What do these add up to? It's pretty clear and sad as well.

As for calling Mr.Elop a retard, yup you're retarded if you stand in front of cameras and pretend it's a "confidential" event. That's BS. Or maybe just a joke poorly executed. And the timing of this makes him an idiot.

And yeah read this as well
*felipec.wordpress.com/2011/06/21/my-disagreement-with-elop-on-meego/


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 24, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Er Anti-Microsoft? Bias?
> Argue with facts mate, not with accusations.



it's not just this post... it's in general

you have to be willing to give WP7 a chance, if after the mango update and the release of all nokia wp handsets(and the complete wp ecosystem is up and running, app stores being available in all countries etc),still wp7 is not able to make a dent in android and apple sales we can conclude it is a failure...  not right now


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 24, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> you have to be willing to give WP7 a chance, if after the mango update and the release of all nokia wp handsets(and the complete wp ecosystem is up and running, app stores being available in all countries etc),still wp7 is not able to make a dent in android and apple sales we can conclude it is a failure...  not right now


And why shouldn't a more ready and mature MeeGo be not given the same chance? I know that's a moot point, since Microsoft Nokia already chose WP7 for their handsets. But just I want to know a reason why WP7 deserves a chance that MeeGo will probably not get. 

As for personal opinion, I'll give a MeeGo or WebOS phone a look over WP7 any day, now this specific point is truly bias.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Er Anti-Microsoft? Bias?
> Argue with facts mate, not with accusations.
> 
> The points are these:
> ...



I won't blame Elop alone for Nokia abandoning MeeGo. Such decisions in corporate environment are taken by the board and not just the CEO alone. Do note that Maemo got similar 'wow' response but Nokia went ahead and killed it. Would you blame Elop for that or would you blame the top level mgmt in Nokia? 

It is Nokia that pulled Elop as CEO, it was a decision taken by the board and they wanted MS to sit on their head. they were desperate to get market share in USA and the only way is to adopt either Android or WP7.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 24, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> The points are these:
> 1. MeeGo was a Nokia-Intel initiative and while it was delayed, etc., and it was thought not to be ready, but the N9 has proven it to be more than up for it.
> 2. Nokia chose WP7 which while previously got some favourable reviews, but it struggled in sales.
> 3. WP7 was or is no more ready than MeeGo at any point.
> ...



the main reason nokia gave up on OS development because they were investing over 1billion $ and not getting ROI ... they had persisted for long but it was no longer financially viable so they had to abandon meego,symbian,qt and outsource it

WP7 with the mango update is more than ready for 99% of the consumers
and check out PCworld's survey WP7 has the highest customer satisfaction percentage after iOS so it is not doing badly

the application advantage is going to increase even more, WP7 does have a lot of apps in the marketplace and it will keep on increasing

the nokia n9 uses TI omap and if wp7 is running on it , then they have added support for TI apart from Qualcomm and more support for others will be added later as said by microsoft earlier this year...

and the video, it was most probably for nokia's internal archiving or whatever which has been leaked .. a CEO is not going to make such stupid jokes


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah their management is cleary incompetent. All these years have shown that. They never had the confidence of their own platform I guess and considered jumping guns with megacorporation will solve their problems. Whether will it, time will tell.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 24, 2011)

Stephen Elop's Nokia Adventure - BusinessWeek

a very good read, its 7 pages but it's still very good


----------



## sygeek (Jun 25, 2011)

"SUPER-CONFIDENTIAL", yeah, right. 
How can someone be this stupid? Oh, wait, it makes sense, it's coming from Microsoft.

Oh, and please, for the sake of God, stop moving your hands.


----------

